

Edward Snowden is a criminal, not a hero, and should be extradited & prosecuted. - gridscomputing
http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/blogs/brandywine-to-broad/item/55836

======
switch33
This article is pure crap. I don't think people should really be siding with
the NSA on this stuff. Fear mongering is not a reason for the level of
invasion they are saying they should have access to.

If the NSA can hack and steal documents and other stuff with exploits and the
like without a worry in the world they too should also be charged no matter if
they are under the NSA or not from any other government. That'd only be fair
in the hacker game.

------
bifrost
There's something to be said for it, but it shouldn't be news to anyone that
the NSA was doing it...

